# Duda Llave inversora



## jprojasr (Mar 6, 2007)

Hola amigos:

Mi duda es creo que simple para ustedes... quiero saber que es una llave doble (o simple) inversora, si se construye, si se compra...

les agradezco de antemano su ayuda


----------



## pepechip (Mar 15, 2007)

hola. yo soy de españa, y no tengo ni zorra idea de que estas ablando. por favor esplicate un poco mejor. no se si te estaras refiriendo a un conmutador de los que sed usan en vivienda para encender la bombilla en un sitio y apagarla en otro. 
chao.


----------



## JV (Mar 15, 2007)

pepechip, la llave que indicas por estos lados se llama combinada o de escalera, que es en realidad una llave simple inversora.

jprojasr, una llave inversora tiene 3 terminales, lo que te permite hacer es conectar el terminal del madio (la gran mayoria de las veces) con uno o el otro de los extremos. En el caso de la doble inversora es lo mismo solo con tiene 2 polos, o sea 6 terminales, al accionarla conectas los del medio con los de un extremo o el otro.

Saludos..


----------



## jprojasr (Mar 15, 2007)

se agradece x la ayuda, a ambos...

Jp


----------



## kimjonil (Jul 31, 2009)

OK Gracias por la ayuda, pero de igual manera necesito saber como funcionan, como se supone que se activan, que hacen, son automaticas o manuales, como puedo usarlas, por favor ayudaaaaaaa



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> A ver el punto 9 que dice...


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok. Veamos. 
Una llave doble inversora es una cosa sola, es MANUAL porque es una llave y no un rele, es de dos circuitos porque es DOBLE y tiene que tener si o si 6 contactos porque es INVERSORA. la unica posibilidad es que sea de 2 PUNTOS o 3 PUNTOS (puntos o posiciones de la palanca) y eso se espesifica asi, 2 o 3 puntos.

http://www.mjlhobbies.com.ar/ver_imagen.php?idImagen=imagen/articulos/255/25501.jpg

Ahora si quieres una inversora automatica utilizas un rele con por lo menos 6 contactos y entonces con el automatismo activas o desactivas la bobina del rele cambiando el estado de los contactos y entonces conmutando o invirtiendo la conexion de los contactos.

http://www.hascorelays.com/electro_ksd_series.asp

Tambien hay muchos modelos, en zocalo o soldados, de potencia o de control, mecanicos, electromecanicos o de estado solido......

esto es un 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% de lo que se puede desarrollar del tema.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## kimjonil (Jul 31, 2009)

Gracias Juan Jose, pero ahora que lo se, ya veo que no me funcionan...  pero muchas gracias, casi ya las compraba.. jejeje


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 31, 2009)

y cual es tu proyecto, si puedes contarlo. Por ahi te podemos ayudar con algo


----------



## kimjonil (Jul 31, 2009)

Nº2: ORGANO ELECTRONICO

Diseñe un órgano electrónico con las siguientes características

a.	Debe tener un teclado que genere las notas musicales en un tono grave y agudo
b.	Deberá además tener 2 selectores para introducir como melodía base un tambor a frecuencia baja y otro a frecuencias medias que debe mezclarse con los tonos producidos por el teclado
c.	Debe incluir su fuente de alimentación
d.	Un conjunto de leds deberán mostrar el ritmo de lo que se toca
e.	Debe poseer un botón de encendido y un sistema de control de energía si el teclado no es utilizado en un período de 10 min.



Ese es mi proyecto, ya he logrado colocar las notas del teclado del órgano, estoy tratando de hacer el VUmeter para colocar el micrófono justo al lado de la corneta del órgano, para que cuando suene el micrófono agarre ese sonido y lo muestre en los leds. Conseguí un circuito, pero resulta que debo usar las llaves inversoras, pero yo no las quiero usar, además esas llaves son manuales y necesito que todo sea automático. Será que me podrías ayudar con un circuito de vumeter? 
Gracias por tu interés en ayudar, todas las personas debiesen ser así. Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jul 31, 2009)

kimjonil dijo:
			
		

> ...estoy tratando de hacer el VUmeter para colocar el micrófono justo al lado de la corneta del órgano, para que cuando suene el micrófono agarre ese sonido y lo muestre en los leds...Será que me podrías ayudar con un circuito de vumeter?



Lo estás haciendo más complejo de lo necesario.
Recorré "Audio: Pequeña Señal", que hay muchos vúmetros y podés alimentarlos directamente con la señal, sin necesidad de micrófonos.

Saludos


----------



## kimjonil (Jul 31, 2009)

con cual señal? la que sale por la corneta?, la misma que va a la corneta la conecto al vu meter?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 31, 2009)

kimjonil dijo:
			
		

> con cual señal? la que sale por la corneta?, la misma que va a la corneta la conecto al vu meter?



Con esa misma.
Depende del voltaje que alcance, pero podés usar esa (quizá con un divisor de voltaje) o la del preamplificador (de ahí se suele tomar la entrada de los vúmetros).
Insisto, pasá por Pequeña señal y buscá vúmetros. Ahí vas a ver los circuitos y cómo se conectan.


Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 31, 2009)

Cacho, impresionante lo tuyo !.

Aca esta el post que menciona cacho. muy completo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29498.html 

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## kimjonil (Jul 31, 2009)

muchas gracias a ambos, ya mismo comienzo a montar ese vumeter, muchas gracias de verdad,


----------



## Cacho (Jul 31, 2009)

De nada


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 31, 2009)

de nada y suerte. cualquier cosa lo vemos.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------

